# replacing fascia board



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello. I want to replace the fascia board around my house. I have a composite shingle roof which has baked enameled 2 way metal edging. My roof has no soffit. What is the best way to remove the fascia board? Someone told me to hammer it away from the rafters so I can get in and cut the nails. Another recommendation was to use a flat pry bar. I assume the way to use the pry bar would be to work it between the fascia and the rafter ends and slowly pry it away? This seems to be less intrusive. Once I do this, would a reciprocating saw be the best way to cut the nails? Also, when they put in a roof and install the metal edging do they nail it to the top edge of the fascia boards? I was concerned that when I pull the fascia away I might damage the metal edging? Any suggestions are much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You are already heading in the right direction, but I can not answer some of your questions, because it will have to be by trial and error and I can not tell from here, whether or not the metal drip edge is nailed to the tops of your fascia boards. 

You can slightly lift up the shingles to see where the metal eding nail placement is located though.

Also, use the shortest length possible bi-matal blade in the sawz-all, which wil bounce and vibrate the least.

Ed


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

*thank you*

Hi Ed,
That's a great idea about lifting up the shingles to look for nail placement. I didn't think about that. 
Let's say that the edging is nailed to the top edge of the fascia board. What would you recommend as the best way to approach the nails. Maybe cut the heads from above so the nail shafts will easily slide through once the fascia is taken down from the rafters?
Thank you very much for the advice.
Joe


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If that actually winds up being the case, the drip edge metal would get trashed while attempting to do that, plus the shingles would probably get damaged also.

Many houses do not have any drip edge metal on them prior to me reroofing them and if there is plenty of shingle overhang remaining, the necessity is drastically reduced for its effectiveness.

Ed


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello Ed,
Seems if the edging is nailed to the top of the fascia that would turn my project into a much larger job. Thank you very much for your help on this.
Joe


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

a flat bar is the key tool. also a cats paw will come in handy. we are now using Aztec for new facia and trim on many jobs the stuff is well worth the extra money,


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

*Aztec*

Hello Jim,
I haven't heard about this Aztec product. Where can I find out more about it? Thanks,
Joe


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Google it:yes:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I believe the proper name for that product is spelled, Azek. Not trying to be picky Jim, but just directing him to the right site. I don't intend on becoming the Spelling Police.

Here is a link to them:

http://www.azek.com/

Ed


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions and help.
Joe


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You are welcome and please let us know how things worked out for you.

Ed


----------



## joefromcal (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello Ed,
Wanted to tell you that I finally took some vacation time and got a helper and together we took down all the fascia in one day. We pried it and had to hammer it a little bit as well. Once we got it away we used the recipro saw and cut the nails. Luckly, we were able to slowly pull the wood down from the nails coming down from the roof.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

That is Great News.

I am glad to hear everything worked out well for you.

Thanks for the update.

Ed


----------

